
A high frequency, market-making cryptocurrency trading platform in Node.js - holoiii
https://github.com/michaelgrosner/tribeca
======
atemerev
Had to write my own in Scala/Akka (I use FIX protocol where possible).
However, opensourcing these things is always educational.

~~~
wcummings
Last I checked (a few years ago) no exchanges except the defunct bitfloor
supported FIX, has this changed?

~~~
atemerev
GDAX (ex-Coinbase), Gemini, OKCoin etc.

------
wcummings
Love the idea. Do any exchanges have fee structures that allow for profitable
market-making? This always seemed like a big problem in the cryptocurrency
markets to me.

~~~
sushid
Yup, GDAX and Gemini have a maker pays 0% fees structure. They both however
only allow you to trade BTC and ETH.

------
danielvf
Has anyone used this for Stockfighter.io yet?

